# MTH DCS and Lionel TMCC compatibility



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I am new to using the MTH DCS control with my many MTH locomotives. So far so good. 

I have one Lionel locomotive, a NYC S-2 odyssey TMCC version. It there a way to operate the Lionel with the MTH system or do I need other hardware? 

I can run it in conventional mode using the transformer controls through the TIU, but the remote doesn't function even though I have the engine listed on the menu. It found the engine and listed it but that is far as the remote works.

Any input? 

Tom


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have a power master remote you can run dcs locomotive in conventional using the remote but you don’t get all the features or dcs makes a tmcc module that can run those locomotives but limited functionality


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Lionel TMCC/Legacy is compatible with MTH DCS. You'll need either a TMCC or Legacy base. If you use a TMCC base with a Legacy locomotive, it will operate only the TMCC enabled features. You'll need the special 9 pin cable from MTH to connect the Lionel TMCC/Legacy base to the MTH DCS unit (TIU). Don't try to use a regular 9 pin cable, it won't work. You will only be able to use all the Legacy features via DCS if you use the WIFI app. To use the WIFI app you must have the MTH WIFI unit. Both my father and I operate TMCC/Legacy, MTH proto sound 2 & 3, as well as conventional locomotives all through DCS.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

The cable between the TIU and either TMCC or Legacy command base should be the latest one MTH makes, #50-1032 TIU/TMCC-Legacy 6' Connector Cable, which works equally well with both the TMCCC and Legacy command bases. 

Once you have connected the TIU to either Lionel Command Base and connect the command base wire to the TIU common output for the track you'll be operating, you can use the DCS Handheld remote as you were to operate TMCC functions on your S-2.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only problem with using the DCS Remote is I really hate the thumb wheel, I much prefer the big red knob.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the technical info, guys. Since I only have one Lionel engine at this point, I may wait on buying all the hardware to access all the S-2's features. 

It seems like a sizable investment for the use of one locomotive. I can run the engine in conventional mode, no problem. It doesn't have many features other than the whistle, bell and sound when running, so other than being able to use a remote when running it, I am not missing much, I guess.

Thanks again for the information, I appreciate all the input.

Tom


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

I picked up a Lionel TMCC base and MTH 9 pin cable for less than $50 from EBay a few months ago.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> Thanks for all the technical info, guys. Since I only have one Lionel engine at this point, I may wait on buying all the hardware to access all the S-2's features.
> 
> It seems like a sizable investment for the use of one locomotive.......
> Tom


Ahh, but there's the rub. You won't be able to stop at one locomotive. It's like eating one potato chip. Don't try to fight it, just buy more locomotives, freight cars, passenger cars, accessories and a bigger house to operate them all. It's soooo much easier to give in.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Traindiesel said:


> Ahh, but there's the rub. You won't be able to stop at one locomotive. It's like eating one potato chip. Don't try to fight it, just buy more locomotives, freight cars, passenger cars, accessories and a bigger house to operate them all. It's soooo much easier to give in.



So you have the disease too! A couple of years ago I intended to buy a few pieces and use them for static display only. One of the pieces I bought was a MTH proto sound 1 locomotive. I figured I'd run it once on my dad's layout and then put it away for display. I couldn't believe how good the detail was for a 3 rail O gauge plastic locomotive. It ran very smooth. Then I bought a MTH proto sound 2 locomotive at a show for a steal of a price to use in my display. I had no idea about DCS when I bought it. When I got it home and took it out of the box, the DCS booklet that comes with MTH locomotives fell out. After reading through it, I realized proto 2 and proto 3 locomotives are DCS equipped. At the next local train show I bought a DCS TIU and a WIFI unit. I loved the versatility and ease of use it allowed me in controlling my locomotives. Then I added a TMCC base. Next I added a Legacy base. More MTH locomotives were added along with some Atlas and Lionel locomotives including a Lionel Legacy Cab Forward. 

While I don't have near the number of locomotives or rolling stock some of the other members of this forum have, I'm now up to approximately 25 locomotives and over 200 pieces of rolling stock in just 2 years. And I plan to order another legacy locomotive tomorrow with Pat's New Year's sale discount. So you're so right, you can't stop at one! LOL


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahh, Brian, I stand corrected. I have two K-Line PRR B-6 steamers that also use TMCC. 

The bug bit already as I have 12 MTH steamers, 2 K-Line locos, a Williams 44 Tonner and finally my Lionel S-2. 

Someday when I have a layout, I am sure the bug will bite harder!

Tom


----------

